# pope and young buck shot last night in MN



## kdcustomcalls (Feb 26, 2009)

arrowed by a good buddy of mine


----------



## Rajun Cajun (Sep 5, 2010)

Great deer......One to be proud of.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Awesome buck... He'll be closer to B&C thant a P&Y score!!!


----------



## Bogtrotter (Aug 24, 2010)

That is a helluva buck! gonna make a real nice mount.


----------



## Kitz (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow, great deer. Congrats!


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

congrats on the one


----------

